# What's Dis 9



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hummm?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I n o.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dats a good quextion clootis!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The spy cam you use to watch your cousin shower?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Look like old rotary switch sans knob or broken shaft in there.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Looks like a photocell outdoors with K&T hooked to it.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> The spy cam you use to watch your cousin shower?


fits the shoe :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The spy cam you use to watch your cousin shower?


Isn't a ******* Spy Camera when Cletis stands in the bathroom and does this:










That picture almost looks like the bottom of some type of Edison-base. Is it the backside of a fuse holder?

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I was thinking Edison base also. Or " you put this end in your pee hole".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

It turns on the street lights..:laughing:


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

cigar lighter


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

A waste of time


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Celtic said:


> A waste of time


Ding ding ding. We have a winner


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

You are not a photographer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

A really bad quality picture?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*.*

:walkman:


Peter D said:


> A really bad quality picture?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> A really bad quality picture?





Cletis said:


> :walkman:


 can't we all just get along :laughing::laughing::blink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Switch*

Yes, it was a switch to garage light on old know and tube functional. Who was the winner?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Peter D said:


> A really bad quality picture?


I wish it was a little clearer, but I knew what was from the first glance.
I saw an old garage that had the original open wiring. It was really done neatly. I didn't have my camera, as I would have liked to have pictures of the job. The owner said it was all right to photograph it, if I returned.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

is that cloth insulation? I'm a youngin I don't see that junk much often. My buddy had a K&T I upgraded. Residential=Total disaster, thank goodness I'm an Industrial guy.


----------

